# Animal Crossing Movie (English)



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 10, 2009)

Part 1
Part 2
Part 3
Part 4
Part 5
Part 6 (K.K. Slider!)
That's it. All 6 parts. enjoy. Not subbed by me or uploaded by me.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 10, 2009)

Saw the whole thing already.

With English subs. Voice actors were Japanese.


----------



## MitchHanson (Apr 10, 2009)

really good fandub :O


----------



## Nic (Apr 10, 2009)

Japanese version is much better.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 10, 2009)

I say the fandub was pretty good.


----------



## djman900 (Apr 10, 2009)

They sound like douches


----------



## MatiMaster (Apr 10, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Japanese version is much better.


no


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 10, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> They sound like douches


Lolwut


----------



## MygL (Apr 10, 2009)

Sounds awesome!


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 10, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> They sound like douches


..... :r


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 10, 2009)

was this is a good movie? should i consider watching it?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeah its pretty good especially with K.K's hilarious voice at the end/.


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 10, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Yeah its pretty good especially with K.K's hilarious voice at the end/.


ok, ill watch it... tomorrow


----------



## shes_a_gamer (Apr 10, 2009)

It was rather cute, my 4 year old loved it.


----------



## shes_a_gamer (Apr 10, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Yeah its pretty good especially with K.K's hilarious voice at the end/.


Yea I was wondering how his singing was going to play out...

.... I was cracking up


----------



## fitzy (Apr 10, 2009)

Sounds pretty good might watch it 2moro!!


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 10, 2009)

The Japenese ersion is better!


----------



## yoshipower (Apr 10, 2009)

not bad. The did a good job


----------



## spector1 (Apr 10, 2009)

i loved it


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 19, 2009)

I HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR THIS!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 19, 2009)

Was that the whole movie? I liked it. Some voice actors could have been better, not pointing any fingers. *cough* TOM NOOK SOUNDED LIKE A TRISEXUAL NERD* cough*


----------



## SilverCyrus (Apr 19, 2009)

i saw this a long time ago, but its cool to see it get dubbed, well fan dubbed


----------



## smasher (Apr 19, 2009)

tom nooks voice


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 19, 2009)

Pretty huge bump but thanks


----------



## laneybaney921 (Apr 19, 2009)

i thought theres like 14 parts oh well


----------



## KirbyDS (May 6, 2009)

well i think the movie fandub's awesome! of course, everyone has their opinions, so whatever.


----------



## Phil (May 6, 2009)

i saw it with subs
its better in my opinion


----------



## Plopz? (May 7, 2009)

awesome video


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 8, 2009)

I have it downloaded on my PC so I can watch it on Windows Media Player and for saying it was originally on Youtube, it's very good quality...


----------



## MitchHanson (May 8, 2009)

They didn't finish it... what about the whole alien ending...


----------



## Away236 (May 17, 2009)

i thought it looked frikcin gay at first sight, but hey i was obsessed with accf since it hadn't come out yet back then...watched it. as gay as it seems, it was.... . . . . cute. -.- don't ever expect me to say that word again


----------



## klcthatsme (May 17, 2009)

its such a cute movie!!


----------



## 4861 (May 17, 2009)

I saw it with english subtitles


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (May 17, 2009)

Cool videos !


----------



## gordobordo (May 17, 2009)

I  i be a good name and animal town 


 but anyway good movie loved it


----------



## gordobordo (May 17, 2009)

and i have to day this in the first part tom says 2 birds 1 stone and it kinda  like

2 girls 1 cup lol


----------



## ACplaya (May 17, 2009)

hehe that's pretty interesting.


----------



## Blue Cup (May 17, 2009)

For a fan dub, it is wonderful. I'll definitely watch this the next time I feel like watching the movie. All of the actors sound professional, except for whomever voiced Whitney. They could have been better(And that disappoints me because <3 Whitney. )

I'd much rather be paying attention to the animation and such when watching anime and movies than reading. That's the main reason I never watch with subtitles unless I absolutely have to.


----------



## Roel (May 18, 2009)

Wow! Good fandub!


----------



## klcthatsme (May 19, 2009)

i still think that, that is really cute! <3 <3


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 19, 2009)

I was watching part one, and then an earthquake happened. >.>
Happened on Sunday D:


----------



## Nightray (May 19, 2009)

I should watch it xD


----------



## klcthatsme (May 20, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> I should watch it xD


yes yes you should =)


----------



## Pear (May 20, 2009)

Ai is so cute! She looks like she's 4! Don't tell anyone in the real world I said that, or there will be heck to pay.


----------



## KCourtnee (May 21, 2009)

FYI this isn't the whole movie
theres still more to go
REMEMBER margie moves out and ai is sad


----------



## FITZEH (May 22, 2009)

klcthatsme said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 22, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> FYI this isn't the whole movie
> theres still more to go
> REMEMBER margie moves out and ai is sad


They haven't dubbed it yet.


----------



## Phil (May 22, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope they havent dubbed
its only on subbed


----------



## kalinn (May 23, 2009)

ugh.. i try watching this.. and im only on like video 2. 
and i just dont have the patience. lol


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 23, 2009)

I saw the rest of the subbed movie, and it was nice. 
Poor Margie.


----------



## FITZEH (May 24, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> I saw the rest of the subbed movie, and it was nice.
> Poor Margie.


Yeah poor Margie...


----------



## Rene (May 24, 2009)

whoa, i think the games are great and i don't really feel the need to watch the movie :')


----------



## MrChuckman64 (May 29, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> They sound like douches


  i don't even know what that means, but i liked that movie!  it gave me a whole new outlook on animal crossing!


----------



## rafren (May 29, 2009)

awsome!


----------

